#     -

## Kira_Musa

!
       .  ,    ,   .
   .  -  .    .   11   ,   ,  -  .
1)  
2)         ?
3)    .  20      :
3.1)   4 
3.2)    (     20 ?)
3.3)   (?)
3.4) -   ?
3.5) 
 -      , ?
          ?
4) 2          ?
5)  20      
6)  20   
7)           (        ???)
8)                , -?

 - , , .

  !

----------


## degna

> ?









> , -?


 ,    - 






> (        ???)


 ,   190

----------


## Kira_Musa

, ,       ,          ?

----------

-  ,    -  20      .       .

----------

!        25.06.2013,   27.06.2013.       .    .     27.06.2013.         2       ?

----------

.       ,  / .

----------

> .       ,  / .


  !   ,        20.06.2013      ,      ?

----------

6)      ,  .

----------


## Ascanio

3.1)   4 
    ?

----------

3)        ,     1             -        ,

----------

10-  ,   ,     ,       ....

----------


## degna

> 20.06.2013      ,


    10 ,

----------

3.4) -   ?

        ?  , ,   .     ?

----------

,  .

----------

1 ,    .

1- 20      ,          
2-   -           ,      ,    ,            ?

----------


## degna

> 


 





> 


   ,

----------

degna   1  .    2 ,      ?

----------

,  ,    ?

----------


## Helgaf

/?         -

----------

. .         
1  2011 . N 2-1-10/2052-1
   ,    -.
"     () -      ,             11  12    -2, -1,       ."
  ,    .

----------

,       .         - .       , .......
   -  ,         (   ,   )      .
    ,     .
  .

----------


## degna



----------

> (   ,   )


  "  "?    ""   ?

----------

1  06-07  ,    ,       .    ,    ,       ,        ,       ,    .   ,   .

----------

> 


   ""? :Embarrassment:     5 ,    ..

----------

_   1.9.5   ,    .   .   ,     . .......

----------


## ElenaDm

1  ,    .

----------

20  .          .       ,   .

----------


## degna

> ,    .


       ,   ,
  -

----------


## degna

> ,    ,





> ,   .


   -   ,

----------

,  ,  ,  .

----------

,        .

----------

